# 50% code for Inkbird Instant read meat thermometer----$9.99 get one



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 7, 2021)

Who has interest to get 50% code for this instant read thermometer? 
	

		
			
		

		
	










*$9.99 get one*.
Please reply this post, will send you the code soon. *Awesome choice for Christmas gift*.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes...


----------



## Alsta (Dec 7, 2021)

I'd like a code please, I have one and works great, Going to gift it to a family member!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 7, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Yes...


Message sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 7, 2021)

Alsta said:


> I'd like a code please, I have one and works great, Going to gift it to a family member!


Message sent


----------



## rsnake69 (Dec 7, 2021)

I like a code please


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 7, 2021)

Mine finally just broke where the probe joins on the black plastic so I need one. I use mine constantly and have gifted many of them.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 7, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Mine finally just broke where the probe joins on the black plastic so I need one. I use mine constantly and have gifted many of them.


Code sent


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Dec 7, 2021)

I can always use more than one, so I'll gladly take a code as well :)


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes code please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 7, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I can always use more than one, so I'll gladly take a code as well :)


Code sent


----------



## DougE (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes, please, and thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 7, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Yes code please


Code sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 7, 2021)

DougE said:


> Yes, please, and thanks.


Code sent, please check in messages


----------



## postmeister (Dec 7, 2021)

Have one and also would  like a back up.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 7, 2021)

postmeister said:


> Have one and also would  like a back up.


Code sent, please check in messages


----------



## WildThings (Dec 7, 2021)

By all means, yes please. I have one but need a backup and one for my son


----------



## Kenzmad (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes please! And Thank you!


----------



## Burlymanchef (Dec 7, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to get 50% code for this instant read thermometer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would enjoy 50% off code on a new instant Thermo. Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 8, 2021)

WildThings said:


> By all means, yes please. I have one but need a backup and one for my son


Code sent, please check in messages


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 8, 2021)

Kenzmad said:


> Yes please! And Thank you!


Code sent, please check in messages


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 8, 2021)

Burlymanchef said:


> Would enjoy 50% off code on a new instant Thermo. Thank you


Code sent friend


----------



## BurntWeenie (Dec 8, 2021)

yes


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 11, 2021)

I got my thermometer in yesterday and checked the calibration. Right out of the box, it was dead on, no calibration needed...


----------



## LanceR (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes, please.


----------



## DougE (Dec 11, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I got my thermometer in yesterday and checked the calibration. Right out of the box, it was dead on, no calibration needed...


Same here


----------



## mjgroover1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to get 50% code for this instant read thermometer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to get 50% code for this instant read thermometer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d like a code please.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Dec 11, 2021)

code please


----------



## mpierce (Dec 12, 2021)

I would like one!


----------



## LanceR (Dec 17, 2021)

Earth to Inkbird..... Earth to Inkbird.....  Come in Inkbird......


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 17, 2021)

I have this Thermometer and it works great


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes please!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 17, 2021)

rsnake69 said:


> I like a code please


Apply the 30% amazon page coupon and 20% code: 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
4ATI83D8 will save 50% off money, $9.99 can get one awesome instant read meat thermometer IHT-1P https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9ZSCD8


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 17, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> Yes please!


Apply the 30% amazon page coupon and 20% code: 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
4ATI83D8 will save 50% off money, $9.99 can get one awesome instant read meat thermometer IHT-1P https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9ZSCD8


----------



## LanceR (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you for the offer but it has been a week without a response from you and the 30% Amazon code doesn't  work for me.  

Lance


----------



## checkdude (Dec 18, 2021)

Yes please. I would like the code if still available.  Thanks.


----------



## wild west (Dec 18, 2021)

I would also like a code if still available please. The Amazon link didn't work for me


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 18, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Apply the 30% amazon page coupon and 20% code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, code worked!


----------



## LanceR (Dec 18, 2021)

I don't know what is happening but I tried two different browsers (Firefox and Chrome) and neither one shows a 30% discount coupon or anything like one.  I guess I'll wait and see what happens next business week......


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 18, 2021)

I'd like a code if still available.

TIA


----------



## rbv53 (Dec 19, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to get 50% code for this instant read thermometer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also like the code. Thanks


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 19, 2021)

LanceR said:


> I don't know what is happening but I tried two different browsers (Firefox and Chrome) and neither one shows a 30% discount coupon or anything like one.  I guess I'll wait and see what happens next business week......


Maybe this will help, I just did it yesterday: Once you add the item to your cart, go to the cart, under the price you should see a small box that says "Save 30%" Clip coupon. Do that, then on the payment section put in the code for the extra 20% off.


----------



## LanceR (Dec 19, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> Maybe this will help, I just did it yesterday: Once you add the item to your cart, go to the cart, under the price you should see a small box that says "Save 30%" Clip coupon. Do that, then on the payment section put in the code for the extra 20% off.



Thanks.  Interestingly, it wouldn't show up in Firefox (my default browser) but did in Microsoft Edge off to the right edge of the item display.  The first link on Inkbird's original post only takes me to page of nothing but shopping suggestions based on past purchases.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 19, 2021)

LanceR said:


> Thanks.  Interestingly, it wouldn't show up in Firefox (my default browser) but did in Microsoft Edge off to the right edge of the item display.  The first link on Inkbird's original post only takes me to page of nothing but shopping suggestions based on past purchases.


Weird, I used Firefox and it was totally fine. At least it seems you got it to work eventually.


----------

